# High Mileage effect on Interior



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

One guess I have is considering GM is notorious for this, the smooth plastic surrounding the steering wheel controls will start pealing around 25k-30k and the leather steering wheel will begin to look real greasy around 20k. Also, if you are ridding in a non-LTZ, that silver paint surrounding the climate control knobs will probably wear off giving it black marks where contact is most prevalent.

These are just guesses, btw.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to get into the 100K range before either of my Pontiac minivans started showing age related issues on the interior.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Tinting the windows helps for sun damage. But that is generic.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

I agree with obermd, wait until someone has a 100k on their Cruze. Probably not too many of them around yet.
1984 I bought a new Celebrity wagon, I had a son in a car seat at the time. In 1992 I traded the Celebrity on a 92 Lumana Euro sport. The Celebrity had 108K and the back seat looked like I had been hauling wild animals back there. The rest of the interior had very little wear and nothing coming unhooked or apart. Door trims were all still fine.
Kids in car seats and growing out of them have got to be the hardest thing on car interiors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I hauled Boy Scouts around in my Montana - had to detail the car at least every couple of months as a result. Other than the driver's seat and area, mileage doesn't seem to be the biggest factor for interior wear and tear. Calendar age and usage are the big factors. If you hit 100,000 miles in a couple of years but do most of this solo, the only part of the interior car that will show aging will be the driver's seat, steering wheel, and driver's floor mat. The rest of the car's interior will be pretty much factory new. If, on the other hand, you drive 10,000 miles per year and it takes 10 years to hit 100,000, the entire interior will show the effects of sun and heat.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

The sun is the main contributor to cracked dashboards, peeling plastics, etc. in Houston. That's why I keep mine in the garage as much as possible. I'm not too confident about the steering wheel as it appears to be succumbing to the sun pretty quickly.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea the first thing i did was tint the windows (35% front 20% out back) and buy a sunshade for the windshield cause my car never sees garage.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

ours is in the garage at home or the park ramp where the wife works,,, As I look around the inside,,, I can see the awesome red and black leather interior that the dash would be the first to turn,, and start looking chalky. I bought some Turtle wax interior stuff,,, like Armor All I guess,,, but it says it has UVA and UVB protection. So I'm hoping that will keep it nice for a while


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

23K on mine in 7 months. No interior wear yet, and I am in and out of the car at least a dozen times a day, probably more.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have 40k miles with my 2012 eco that I bought brand new 4 months ago and there isnt a dammn thing scratched missing or damaged on the inside. On the outside the entire fronts pretty dinged up from tiny rocks, sand and bugs but I clean the inside and outside every weekend so overall it stays in excellent condition. Even my tires still look brand new and I plan on posting a picture of them with a tire tread depth guage at 50k. I also plan on replacing the plugs at 50k and taking pictures of them and posting it on the forums. Everyone knows the condition of your car is all about how well you properly maintain it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Cavalier interior still cleans up like new, but in Wisconsin with 15 hour dark days in winter, but the car spends most of its time in a garage. My friends in Phoenix really have a problem like this living in a condo with outdoor parking, getting fried in the sun. But they don't have problems with road salt. Its like you can't win no matter where you live.

Ha, they use to advertise your vehicle is your second most important investment. In reality, would be better to invest in an oil drilling rig in Wisconsin. Vehicles are tantamount to buying an aluminum soda can, use it for a short while then toss it in the trash can. Except for one very important difference, that aluminum used in a soda pop can is far superior to what they use in our vehicles. Even the SAE noted this fact, food packaging has to meet FDA standards, no such standards exist for the crap they put in our vehicles. Was a push on this about ten years ago, but was dropped, to study the food industry.

Then everyone is working against us, replacement parts have outrageously increased, just replacing only the engine and transmission in a vehicle equals over half the price of a new one. Still have another 15,000 some odd parts that also go bad. Then the EPA steps in to maintain their strict emission requirements. Even a very qualified do it yourselfer is kicked out, because all the codes, test equipment, and firmware are esoteric. IRS also steps in saying you cannot use this overpriced vehicle to drive back and forth to work or school as a deduction. In any business, cost of vehicle ownership is a 100% deduction, screw the common working person.

And without a vehicle, no other means of transportation, you can't even get to your work or your school! Don't have to go to work, no law about that, can just starve. But your kids better show up at school or you will end up in jail.

This is not the same country I grew up for or to spend six years of my life defending. What happened?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> This is not the same country I grew up for or to spend six years of my life defending. What happened?


The NWO is what is happening. 

Edit: On topic:

That is a lot o miles per month that some of you are driving. I drive about a 1000 a month. It is way too early to tell on how the car in general is going to hold up. I hope it lasts though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> This is not the same country I grew up for or to spend six years of my life defending. What happened?


fftopic:, but here's your answer.

Urbanization happened. Multiple studies have shown that people living in large, densly populated urban areas demand more government services. When the government is asked to do more, it tends to do much more than what's being asked. I remember a government study of poverty in the US several years ago. It concluded that our rural agricultural areas are extremely poor and that everyone in them should basically be starving to death. What it didn't take into account was that many of those same areas the remaining family farmers had for the most part switched to growing their own food and only selling the excess. Needless to say this study was used to justify giving these farmers enough money to purchase one season's worth of commercial seed that would need to be repurchased every year.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

No wear in mine. Quickly approaching 17000 miles in 5 months!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

rustinn said:


> One guess I have is considering GM is notorious for this, the smooth plastic surrounding the steering wheel controls will start pealing around 25k-30k and the leather steering wheel will begin to look real greasy around 20k. Also, if you are ridding in a non-LTZ, that silver paint surrounding the climate control knobs will probably wear off giving it black marks where contact is most prevalent.
> 
> These are just guesses, btw.


25k miles here, and nothing of the sort is happening. The steering wheel looks/feels new, and the interior plastics still look new. A sunshade is used religiously during the summer, though. 

The chromed ring on top of the shift knob is wearing through the chrome, however. 

Aside from that, the rest of the interior looks great.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Well it's good to hear. I hope mine can withstand the heat, because that's all that worries me.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL! I'm pretty sure u won't find any high mileage Cruze's on here. If u are having problems with interior damage it's only because u aren't taking care of it. Most damage comes from the person driving it and the rest comes from the sun. Just have it tinted and detailed and u won't have anything to worry about.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Mileage does not cause these issues. Time does.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I have 40k miles with my 2012 eco that I bought brand new 4 months ago and there isnt a dammn thing scratched missing or damaged on the inside. On the outside the entire fronts pretty dinged up from tiny rocks, sand and bugs but I clean the inside and outside every weekend so overall it stays in excellent condition. Even my tires still look brand new and I plan on posting a picture of them with a tire tread depth guage at 50k. I also plan on replacing the plugs at 50k and taking pictures of them and posting it on the forums. Everyone knows the condition of your car is all about how well you properly maintain it.


 :wtf: Do you drive 24/7?


----------

